# The Cabe Quiz for prizes



## the tinker (Feb 18, 2017)

Had lots of fun with the Ranger quiz for the 1916 book so maybe we can make this a permanent and fun thread.
Make up your own rules but be CLEAR about them.  This quiz  today is open to domestic United States mailing addresses  only......
 The prize is the most coveted Number One issue of the Cabe back when it was still in printed form .Sept. 1994.  This is NOT a reprint. It's the real deal and it is hard to find.



Below there are 16 questions.  The answers are limited to the selection provided. There is only one right answer to every question. That answer will be more right than the rest if you are in doubt.  Select only one answer.....A...B...C... or D.
The very first person that posts all the correct answers and is the first to attach it to this thread will win Cabe issue number one. The second person in line will win something too.... I haven't decided yet. I'll have to dig through the trash tonight . Rest assured I will find something for you.  The rest of you gets diddly squat , but hopefully there aren't sore losers and we still had fun. 
REMEMBER!!!!.... somewhere in your post you MUST have the words:" I love the Cabe" to win.....
I hope others in the future will add to this thread and have similar games and free prizes.....cause it's fun!
  Here we go...... When you post your reply just list numbers 1 through 16 with the correct letter answer [ A- B   C  or D] behind them.  Let's see how fast some lucky Cabe girl or boy can win this.........

   #  1    The chain ring below would more than likely come off a:                                                                                              
     A     Monark
     B       Elgin                                                                                                                                                  C      John Deer
     D      Columbia





    #2   The chain ring below more than likely came off a:

  A     Schwinn Hornet  
  B     Iver Johnson    
  C    Shelby  
  D    Colson   

 





     # 3  The spring fork below came off a:

  A       a washing machine  
  B       Shelby Air Flo
  C       Evans -Colson   
  D       A really ugly looking bike. 

 



    # 4  The spring fork shown below came off a  girl's Murray . It could be correctly used without any modifications  on a :                                                     

   A    Girl's 1950 Monark
   B    Girl's 1939 Schwinn Hollywood
   C      Boy's 1955 X53
   D      Boy's  1964 Schwinn Stingray






   # 5   If a seller at the  Memory Lane  bike swap is selling you an original 1953 J.C. Higgins  boy's Color-Flow with this springer shown below  on it.

  A     It's called a Bee- Line  fork .
  B.   It's the wrong fork for that year bike because of the small added truss rods.. 
 C     1953 is the only year spring forks were not offered on J. C. Higgins ,so the seller is mistaken.
  D    This springer was only offered on the girl's Color flow model.

 





 # 6   You are at a bike swap and you spot this nice looking Pre- War  straight bar frame with this original looking Chrome fork shown below. There is no head badge or Id. on the frame. The Frame most likely is a :

A       Hawthorne 
B       !938- 39 Shelby
C        Ranger
D       1938 Schwinn Motorbike.





     #7    Look closely at the Pre-war Schwinn springer in the photo below.  What is the major difference , other than the steering tube length of this springer and  a 1946 Schwinn springer.

A   The truss rods are fatter on the 46
B   The spring is two coils less than the 46.
C    The radius of the upper fork ends is greater than that of the 46.
D      In 1946 Schwinn did not offer  the spring fork because of post war rationing.





   # 8   What year was the Tinker born?    Hint:   His first 26 inch Schwinn debuted that year with a new model. There is a photo of me somewhere riding it on at least two  Cabe .threads.

 A. 1946
 B  1952
 C  1949
 D  1959



     #9     The photo below is a:

A   Delta strato-lite headlight switch
B    J. C. Higgins Bat light switch
C    Western Auto X53  headlight dimmer switch.
D     frame mounted  Delta rear carrier taillight switch.






   # 10   The spring fork assembly shown below came off a :

 A     Shelby
 B.   Huffy 
 C    Huffman 
 D     Monark 








   # 11   The spring fork assembly shown below came off a :

 A         1947 Huffman
 B         1939 Hawthorne Comet
 C         1955 Rollfast
 D         1948 Hawthorne Comet






    # 12  The Chain Guard pictured below is off a:

  A    Schwinn
  B    Monark
  C    Huffaman
  D    Colson








     #13   This bike pictured below is commonly referred to as a Colson :

 A      Rib-tank
 B.    Bread box tank
 C     Snap Tank
 D      Fish tank.






    #14   If you needed pedals for your pre -war bikes and  spotted these pedals shown below in a box at a swap for $3.00 a pair would  you :

  A   Pass them by because they're junky looking
  B   Buy the red ones.
  C   Buy only the ones with the kool reflectors on them.
  D   Try to get both pairs of them for a dollar because they are obviously  girl's pedals .






    #15    A fellow at a garage sale  is selling his dad's all original" Schwinn Black Phantom and you spot this sprocket pictured below on the rear wheel. You would tell him:

A   " Wow that is really neat looking"!
B   " You're  a stinking liar pal, whatta you trying to pull. You want a punch in the mouth?"
C   " What are those little holes for?"
D    " You know,  I think at sometime in the past the rear wheel has been replaced."






    #16   The bike pictured below is called a:

A    Hawthorne Speedster Rocket
B   Hawthorne Rocket    
C    Monark Rocket Beaver
D   Monark Rocket


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2017)

bccabca?daabcbdd


----------



## John G04 (Feb 18, 2017)

1Dccaababccbbcadd. I LOVE THE CABE


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 18, 2017)

1. a 
2. c
3. c
4. c
5. b
6. a
7. c
8. c
9. d
10. d
11. c
12. b
13. c
14. b
15. d
16. d


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 18, 2017)

1B 2C 3C 4C 5D 6C 7C 8A 9D 10D 11C 12B 13C 14B 15D 16D
I LOVE THE CABE AND THE BIKES AND THE PEOPLE (especially the people) AND THE WHOLE HOBBY!
Wow, the CABE is older than me by 6 years.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

CABCABCABCABCABE
only guessing...i luv d CABE


----------



## the tinker (Feb 19, 2017)

No winner so far


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

the tinker said:


> No winner so far



Thanks for putting this up. Please let us know the correct answers so we can be a lil' more knowledgeable... like @the tinker


----------



## mike j (Feb 19, 2017)

BCCABCABDAABCBDD "I love the Cabe."


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 19, 2017)

I have those C.A.B.E. newsletters.
I didn't know they were that rare!
They are all scattered in a room
where I keep all that stuff in boxes.
Back then, selling and trading was done mostly by talking on the phone.
There wasn't much images in the
classified section of the newsletter.
Just a description.
If you were serious the seller would
mail you photos of the bicycle.
I have several from vendors that are
no longer around.
One of my favorites is a 1919 Indian bicycle in fine condition.


----------



## higgens (Feb 19, 2017)

Bcccbcadddcbcbdd


----------



## the tinker (Feb 19, 2017)

The Cabe Quiz has been on for 24 hours and no one got all of them right.    Cabe members  Schwinja  , StoneWoods   and higgins all got three wrong answers each , but not on the same questions.
   In order of their postings  Schwinja is the winner with 13 correct answers.   StoneWoods the second runner up with 13 correct answers and higgins ... since he also got 13 correct I will nose through the trash and send him something "special" too.
Thank you all for looking at this thread and would like do this again sometime soon. Hope other Cabe members will add to this and do other fun quizzes in the future. 
Let's hear some feedback from members for suggestions and if you would like this thread to continue or not.

The answers to the quiz were:
                                           #1  B
                                             2  C
                                             3  C
                                             4  C
                                             5  B
                                             6  C
                                             7  C
                                             8  C
                                             9  D
                                           10  D
                                           11  C
                                           12  B
                                           13  C
                                           14  B
                                           15  D
                                           16  D

Winners... please P.M.  me your addresses.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think its a great idea.
I got 10 answers right;  #11 and #12 I didn't even guess, missed #5, 6, 7,10, 11, and 12
More Please.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> @the tinker I tried my best to participate and win! I was stumped by Springer questions, and differences between them, etc. I am here to learn and hopefully help the beginners when i can... from all you guys that have been doing this stuff for more years than me. Thanks.
> I still want the correct answers posted for Knowledge.






tripple3 said:


> I think its a great idea.
> I got 10 answers right;  #11 and #12 I didn't even guess, missed #5, 6, 7,10, 11, and 12
> More Please.





I was just checking now that I did in fact post the results last week. Well over 200 folks looked at the quiz before it expired.
It was fun doing this and I wish others would do the same in the future . 
The only cost to me was less than ten bucks postage mailing out the prizes to the top three contenders.
All it takes is really the time write out some questions and a trip to the post office.Hope everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 10, 2017)

Time for another Cabe Quiz !
This time first prize will be this 167 page book "Huffman". 


   A very good book book about Huffmans. 2nd. and third place will get whatever bicycle related thing I can dig outta the trash.    The rules are listed on the earlier first contest post.Please read them. Sorry, contest  only open to continental United States members . Please list your answers like  " schinnja" did his to make it easy for me to grade.Remember there is only one right answer.  If you are in doubt ,that answer will be more right than the other three. Also to win, somewhere in your reply post you must say "I love the Cabe "   Good luck everyone.

 #1
Memory Lane is a great place to find bicycle parts and has their spring swap coming up in Ohio.  Who were the two founders of Memory lane classic bicycles?

    A.  Edward and Bonnie Schwinn
    B.  Robert and John Shelby
    C.  Harvey Trombley and Larry Busch
    D.  D. P. Harris and Horace Huffman 

  #2
 Murray of Ohio  Manufacturing  Co. is a longtime maker of not only bicycles but other non-bicycle related products.
Ford Motor Co. reputedly sued them because:

      A.    Murray built the frames for the 1955 Thunderbird and they were defective.
      B.   They hated bicycle manufacturers.
      C.   Murray came out with a new bike they named " Mercury."
      D   .Murray stamped out Ford Wheel covers in 1955 and they all were defective.

     #3
      If you came home and your wife said she bought a "Colson Cushioner" for your birthday present . She may have bought you: 

       A.   A new recliner
       B.   The deluxe foam padded saddle from Colson Co. for your daily rider.
       C.   A new vibrating bed.
       D.   an old bike.


    #4 
   What bicycle company at one time also made batteries?

    A.   Schwinn
    B.    Wald Manufacturing Co.
    C.   Murray of Ohio Manufacturing
    D.   Monark Silver King Co. of Chicago.


    #5  
On the frame of old Schwinn built bicycles  , just a few inches below the front of the saddle you will find:

    A.     The complete date of manufacture
    B.      The paint code.
    C.      Four stamped numbers denoting the year of manufacture.
    D.      The Seal Of Quality


       #6
 If you were outside at a bicycle swap and you saw a  B 707, you would be probably looking :

      A.    at a  Western flyer  X53  
      B.     up at an airplane 
      C.    at a J. C. Higgins Jet flow
      D.    at a Schwinn Auto Cycle 


     #7 
In 1938 a company that had one time made motor cycles and bicycles introduced a delivery bicycle called the " Cycle Truck".
This company was:

    A.     Harley Davidson co. 
    B.     Indian  Manufacturing
    C.     Davis sewing Machine Co.
    D      Schwinn


       #8
What bicycle manufacturer produced a bike in 1955 that had a Motorola Radio in it's tank?

        A.    Schwinn
        B.    Evans-Colson
        C.    Huffy
         D.   Monark Silver King  Co.

         #9
        You overhear someone at a bike swap excitedly say, " I just got a chrome hockey stick ."You would think:

          A.     He must be a hockey player.
          B.     He must  have bought a chrome New Departure  brake arm.
          C.     He must have bought a chrome  Morrow brake arm.
           D.    He got a chainguard .


    # 10
You see an old Schwinn at a garage sale. The seller claims his grandfather bought it during the Great Depression .
You notice the serial number is stamped on the left rear dropout. You would:

    A.    Quickly try to buy the bike because it is a rare Schwinn.
    B.   Tell him that Schwinn did not make bikes during the depression because they went bankrupt .
    C.   Tell him he is a rotten liar and that he probably never had a grandfather.
    D.   Tell him it appears the bike was built during the fifties.



    #11 
Gambles Department Store at one time briefly owned the following Company:

    A.    Murray Of Ohio Manufacturing
    B.    The  Cleveland Welding Co.
    C.    Proctor & Gamble Soap Co. 
    D.     Shelby Bicycle Co.


        #12 
   In the early 1990's the term "Death Bike" was coined . It referred to a certain bike.  It was the:

    A.    The newly re-issued Schwinn Black phantom.
    B.    The re-pop Schwinn "Grey Ghost"
    C.     The 1938 Twin flex
    D.     Schwinn's 1955 Spitfire bike, because actor James Dean was killed while riding it.



   The first lucky Cabe boy or girl that gets all 12 correct or the most correct  and post it first wins.   Contest ends at 2400 Saturday.  
   Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

I love the Cabe! 
1 c
2 d
3 d
4 d
5 d
6 d
7 d
8 c
9 d
10 d
11 d
12 c


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2017)

OK, OK, I love the CABE.  I think I probably got a couple of easy ones wrong, but here goes.
1) C
2) C
3) D
4) D
5) D
6) D
7) D
8) C
9) D
10) D
11) D
12) C


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

C and D very popular answers


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> OK, OK, I love the CABE.  I think I probably got a couple of easy ones wrong, but here goes.
> 1) C
> 2) C
> 3) D
> ...




If I miss the Mercury question...palm to forehead! It seemed to obvious....doh lol


----------



## higgens (Mar 10, 2017)

1c
2c
3d 
4d
5d
6d
7d
8c
9d
10d
11d
12c


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for doing this @the tinker 
I love the CABE
1-C
2-C
3-D
4-C
5-D
6-D
7-D
8-C
9-D
10-D
11-D
12-C
Every answer I got right; came from reading here on the Classic & Antique Bicycle Exchange!


----------



## the tinker (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh my gosh!   The tinker is sooooo stupid!  I didn't realize the "C-D mistake until after I posted it . I thought of editing the  order of the answers but it was too late.  Oh well, I am just a bike-guy , not a brain surgeon . Congrats to Tripple 3. You will get something too!!
Anyhow there were some tough questions and we have 3 winners already!
The answers are : # 1  C
                                  2  C
                                  3  D
                                  4  D
                                  5  D
                                  6  D
                                  7  D
                                  8  C
                                  9  D
                                 10  D
                                  11  D
                                  12  C


KREIKA   - MARCO  AND HIGGINS  got all the answers correct .  higgins did forget to insert "I LOVE THE CABE"  but in light of my stupid "C-D mistake I will let him slide on the Cabe rule. All three contestants will be receiving their prizes this coming week.  
Thanks everyone for making for another fun filled Friday night!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

I did find some history between Ford and Murray here: http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/m/murray/murray.htm
Thanks for doing this @the tinker


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

1C
2C
3D
4C
5D
6D
7D
8C
9D
10D
11D
12C
I love the CABE! 
Oh hey. You posted the answers... Darn. Maybe I should pay attention to the fact that you have winners already. Lol. Stupid me...


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been unable to find anything on why the Murray Corp. was sued by Ford Motor Company. Does anyone have a link to an article that might shed some light on that subject?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I've been unable to find anything on why the Murray Corp. was sued by Ford Motor Company. Does anyone have a link to an article that might shed some light on that subject?




I wonder if that's a myth and somehow a story was made up but using Murray of Ohio and not the Murray Corp that produced body parts and bodies for FOMOCO

Car Bodies by Murray Corp. of America, 1925-54 (compiled from Murray Corp. of America engineering records)

1925: Jewett, Hupmobile, Rollin, Willys-Knight, Chandler, Jordan.
 1926: Hupmobile, Marmon, Willys-Knight, Cleveland, Durant, Jewett, Paige-Detroit, Chandler.
1927: Hupmobile, Marmon, Cleveland, Jordan, Studebaker, Erskine, Chrysler, Dodge, Reo, Wolverine.
1928: Hupmobile, Marmon, Jordan, Reo, Ford, Dodge, Peerless.
1929: Hupmobile, Reo, Chrysler, Ford, Peerless, Dodge.
1930: Ford, Reo, Hudson, Hupmobile.
1931: Ford, Reo, Hudson, Hupmobile, DeVaux.
1932: Ford, Lincoln, Packard, Hupmobile, DeVaux.
1933: Ford, Lincoln, Packard, Continental.
1934: Ford, Lincoln, Hupmobile, Pierce-Arrow, Auburn, Graham.
1935: Ford, Packard.
1936: Ford, Packard.
1937: Ford, Packard, Chrysler, International-Harvester.
1938: Ford, Chrysler, International-Harvester.
1939: Ford, Mercury, Plymouth, Crosley.
1940: Ford, Mercury, Crosley.
1941: Ford, Mercury.
1942: Ford, Mercury.
1945: Ford, Mercury.
1946: Ford, Mercury.
1947: Ford, Mercury.
1948: Ford, Mercury, Lincoln.
1949: Ford, Mercury, Lincoln.
1950: Ford, Mercury.
1952-54: Hudson Jet, Aero Willys.

*http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/m/murray/murray.htm*


----------



## kreika (Mar 12, 2017)

Maybe they just completely f'd up the hub cap order which ford had paid for and then got sued?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

I got the prize and I didn't even win!
Thank you @the tinker








Look at me I have a stamp collection now too


----------



## kreika (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr.Tinker Thank you!
Received my Huffman book. Awesome just like your quiz's. Take care!!!!
-Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

the tinker said:


> I was just checking now that I did in fact post the results last week. Well over 200 folks looked at the quiz before it expired.
> It was fun doing this and I wish others would do the same in the future .
> The only cost to me was less than ten bucks postage mailing out the prizes to the top three contenders.
> All it takes is really the time write out some questions and a trip to the post office.Hope everyone enjoyed it.



BCBCDDACDDCBCBDD


----------

